# A Ventana Derailiuer Hanger Topic



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I linked the other topic as a basis.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=688138

Maybe we should add more here as needed I guess, this will let the race topic continue.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

We have bumped, proded, and fell on the derailleur side( of course, why fall on the non drive side) and have never experienced anything like that. We have broken chains and skipped timing by having sticks caught in the timing chain wheels and chain and fried 2 rear hubs. We like to play hard. I guess I should consider myself lucky and start carrying my spare derailleur hanger and bolts with me.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem
PS- FWIW we got out on the trails for 2 hours today. The first real trail riding since 12/22/10. Great to finally see mostly bare ground. Fitness is good, timing and technicue a little rusty.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well maybe I've just had bad luck. On the Ventana. 

I went over to the Ventana forum (as I did a couple years ago) and found a similar thread that Sherwood had weighed in on. He has customers the would like stronger hangers and others that would like softer ones (and likely most folks are happy).

Ona dozen other bikes, including a KHS tandem, never a problem with a rear derailleur or hanger. Same, and similar trails. So, I fall into the group wanting a stronger/stiffer hanger -- and I think the ones from derailleurhanger.com are stiffer -so, I'm happy. 

I don't know what caused the folks at the 24 HOP last weekend their troubles, but it brought back memories that I'm glad I haven't relived lately.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

We haven't had a hanger issue. For us, it's probably a matter of riding enviroment. Most of our trails are relatively open. We do have a fair amount of rocks and we navigate a couple notable rock gardens, but in general our trails are fairly free of things that would grab a derailleur and tweek an hanger.

Um, knock on wood and all that:madman:


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

Been Riding ECDM's since 02 and never had an issue at all with Der hangers. I do have a habit of staying away from immovable rocks and items in the trail though. South Mountain is known for eating der's.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I have a Moots Cinco w/the Ventana rear end. I've used the hangers from Ventana and from derailleurhangers.com and found that the ones from dh.com are stiffer and a bit more resistant to the occasional bump. Once I bent a Ventana one by bumping into my bike with another bike in my workshop. 

Either way, I always carry a spare in my pack. Right now, I have one that I straightened out in my pack. I've tried it out and it seems to work fine. I figure if I really thrash one on a ride, the straightened one will get me home.


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

We destroyed one hanger cranking through Southwest Texas mud last year. Otherwise they hold up pretty well.


----------

